# Hello from a classical tenor and composer



## FredrikJonasson (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi everyone!
I've heard good things about this forum, nice to be here! I'm looking forward to learn more about music production from all of you.

A while ago I decided I wanted to try my luck as a soundtrack composer, it's been a dream for me a long time. As a singer, romantic music has always been my big passion, and I guess that's my big influence when I'm composing. As you can guess, the orchestra is my main element. 

VSL is my main library, Cubase is my sequencer.

Best regards!

Fredrik Jonasson, Gothenburg, Sweden


----------



## StrangeCat (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey man hope you enjoy your stay around here! o-[][]-o 

I hope you keep developing your composition skills and production skills and use VI.

make sure you use the search engine when looking up stuff on this forum, pretty much everything that is anything has been posted and discussed. 

Remember in Composition that no matter the style all phrases have to be answered. Even in Minilism styles(and I spelled that wrong)

in structure of music it's balance of two and three or else you are wondering and the listener will forget or get lost in your music.

It's nice your Tenor Singer. See for a project you could take and record yourself singing over samples. Let's say you have a game or a film, a clich'e style is through a drone a pad down then just sing on top of that, (minilism) it's always used. Generally it's an ethnic thing since that style comes from bali india etc. It works and it's effective.

alright!

Keep it up!

Cheers! o=<


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jul 12, 2011)

Greetings from another classical tenor and composer. 

VI Control is a fantastic community and resource. I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------

